# Steampunk Portable Corn Roaster



## DevilsBrew (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

That would be pretty cool for a street vendor type application.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't get enough of this outside of the box kind of stuff.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

i've just been inspired by an idea to have a corn roaster built into a steam powered pipe organ (calliope)...2 pronged street vendor attack!


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

Need a monkey.


----------



## fossil (Oct 8, 2013)

You're confusing your calliopes and organ grinders.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

funny, i hadn't htought of it that way...I figured he was just making a flat statement that I need a monkey...and I was like "heck ya, of course I need a monkey" but what you're saying sounds legit too.


----------



## fossil (Oct 8, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> "heck ya, of course I need a monkey"



Don't we all?


----------



## Augie (Oct 8, 2013)

I wouldn't call that steam punk by any means.... but I like the idea, maybe need to fab something up to put on the grill or fire pit....
the real question is would a smaller one with a bottom that could set on top of the woodstove achieve the same results


----------



## Jags (Oct 8, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> funny, i hadn't htought of it that way...I figured he was just making a flat statement that I need a monkey...and I was like "heck ya, of course I need a monkey" but what you're saying sounds legit too.



So at this point I am going to assume that neither of you have seen a monkey play a calliope?  Amazing.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

I live a sheltered life...I can make no excuse for fossil. Never actually seen a calliope, never have seen a trained monkey either....sheltered.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 12, 2013)

Simple is sometimes best.  Uncle used to have awesome corn roasts on Labor Day.  Steel drum cut in half with steel grates fitted on top and lots of charcoal.  Soak corn in husks overnight, cover with damp newspaper when roasting - perfect end of the summer


----------

